# Cross-cut (and rip) sled - part I



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

I have only one sled that is dedicated to frame cutting at 45° and because it cuts so perfect, I don't want to remove the triangle and use it also for normal crosscutting.

Actually, I have two "half sleds" (on one runner) and sliding table so I don't need a sled for crosscutting.

I made this sled with small pieces ripping and crosscutting in mind.

Because the subject is very long...I mean, many pics (above 150), I divided it to a few parts that I'll post in different threads.

So, lets start....building the sled...

If it looks that I did not make any "fine adjustment" or check the squareness of the fence (with the 5 cut test or alike), it's because...I don't do any fine adjustment nor check the squareness of the fence....

Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------

